# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Need to convert MS ACCESS update query to Oracle update query

## SYED

Hi, Can anyone help me with the translation of below ms access query to Oracle query

UPDATE 
(tableA AS tableA_1 INNER JOIN (
(tableB INNER JOIN tableB AS tableB_1 ON 
(tableB.col1 = tableB_1.col1) AND 
(tableB.col2 = tableB_1.col2) AND 
(tableB.col3 = tableB_1.col3) AND 
(tableB.col4 = tableB_1.col4)) 
INNER JOIN tableA 
ON (tableB_1.col5 = tableA.col5) 
AND (tableB_1.col2 = tableA.col2)) 
ON (tableA_1.col2 = tableB.col2) 
AND (tableA_1.col5 = tableB.col5)) 
SET tableA.col6 = [tableB].[col5] 
WHERE (tableB.col7='EQTWS') 
AND (tableB_1.col7='EQTWS') 
AND (tableA.col8='U') 
AND (tableA_1.col8='U') 
AND ([tableB].[col9] & [tableB_1].[col9] In ('LDLC')) 
AND (Abs([tableB].[col10]-[tableB_1].[col10])< 1.01)

Thanks,

----------

